# Where do you get Metronidazole in the Vancouver/Richmond area?



## jonl (Jul 9, 2018)

My angels have internal parasites. Most of them still eat actively but are pooping out white feces.
I read that Metronidazole is great for this. I'm wondering if someone can advice on where you get Metronidazole? It is a prescription drug.

Thanks


----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't like to treat my fish with medicine.

But *Wormer Plus *"Aquatic wormer, Fluke & parasites killer" is very good. I don't remember where I got it from.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe SeaChem makes it. I would try J&L Aquatics or April’s Aquarium.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

